# Tethered Shooting?? Nikon to Mac



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 7, 2011)

Could someone help me out - I would like to start tethered shooting from my Nikon D80 to our Macbook but I don't even know where to start. Is there anything in CS4/5 that can do it? If I don't have to download another program, that would be great. Otherwise, if now, then whatever. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't beleive that is possible with CS4 or CS5. I do shoot tethered with LR. You plug your camera into the computer, LR> File> Tethered Capture...Voila. Very simple and easy. And LR is so darn nice to begin with IMHO.


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2011)

For _wireless_ tethered shooting I used Nikon Camera Control Pro 2 Software Full Version for Nikon DSLR Cameras

But unfortunately, your D80 can't do wireless.


----------



## Patrice (Oct 8, 2011)

Try the free Sofortbild app. Works great with my D70, the D200's I had before, and my D700.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 8, 2011)

Patrice said:


> Try the free Sofortbild app. Works great with my D70, the D200's I had before, and my D700.



Is there a way to make the camera recognize the program? Because when I connect it via USB it goes to "PC" mode and the image folder pops up on the desktop.


----------



## tevo (Oct 9, 2011)

Would someone care to explain to me what tethered shooting is? To be perfectly honest, I am too lazy to go look it up @_@


I've heard that LR has tethering capabilities, but I don't know what it does so I can't be of much help lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Okie Tevo -  Here's the story... 'tethered' shooting is connecting your camera to your computer for an automatic upload of your photos. Usually most take a slew of photos and then sit down at the computer, plug the camera into the computer and upload the contents of your card to your hard drive. In 'tethered' shooting as you take the photo it is simultaneously uploaded to your computer and stored on your card in your camera. The wires can get in the way, so you have to be careful, but you are able to see on your computer screen the content of what you are taking, so you can make any adjustments at that time, in real time. By the way, the wire that you use to upload your card is the same wire that you use to tether. Just need the program for it to happen. Hope this helps.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 9, 2011)

kric2schaam626 said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> > Try the free Sofortbild app. Works great with my D70, the D200's I had before, and my D700.
> ...



Still wondering if anyone has the answer to this . . .


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2011)

I always use LR3 for tethering.


----------



## tevo (Oct 9, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Okie Tevo -  Here's the story... 'tethered' shooting is connecting your camera to your computer for an automatic upload of your photos. Usually most take a slew of photos and then sit down at the computer, plug the camera into the computer and upload the contents of your card to your hard drive. In 'tethered' shooting as you take the photo it is simultaneously uploaded to your computer and stored on your card in your camera. The wires can get in the way, so you have to be careful, but you are able to see on your computer screen the content of what you are taking, so you can make any adjustments at that time, in real time. By the way, the wire that you use to upload your card is the same wire that you use to tether. Just need the program for it to happen. Hope this helps.



And this is why I love TPF. Thanks much 


Your reward: A cookie. 




































...i ate the cookie \:


----------



## Patrice (Oct 9, 2011)

kric2schaam626 said:


> kric2schaam626 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrice said:
> ...




Here is how I get it to work.

1. Connect camera to computer with usb cable. Camera is off.

2. Start the app from an alias on the desktop. You will see the app screen but nothing on it.

3. Turn your camera on. The app will recognize the camera in a second or two. You will see the camera model in the upper right hand corner of the app screen.

4. Take a photo, either from your shutter button on the camera or on by using the camera icon on the app screen. You will have to go into the app preferences to designate where to store the photos. The photos do not go to your camera's memory card.

5. to disconnect, turn camera off, close down the app and then disconnect the usb cable from your camera.


Hope this works. This worked first go with my d70 and my d200 and my d700.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 9, 2011)

Patrice said:


> kric2schaam626 said:
> 
> 
> > kric2schaam626 said:
> ...




Awesome! The only other thing is to make sure the USB is on PTP mode. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JSheppard (Oct 13, 2011)

A great resource I found for tethering questions, set-ups and different software is at TETHER TALK -Resources for photographers interested in Tethered Photography.


----------



## kinghen (Oct 16, 2011)

[h=1]If you use Aperture 3 you can shoot tethered on mac.


Henry [/h]


----------

